# When to pick banana peppers?



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Picked several so far when they appeared to have reached their full size but I don't think they were completely ripened yet. The meat was not as thick as it should be around the sides. How do you know when to pick them?


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Ole Spike said:


> Picked several so far when they appeared to have reached their full size but I don't think they were completely ripened yet. The meat was not as thick as it should be around the sides. How do you know when to pick them?


When they get in the 5-8" range they should go from greenish to yellowish. You want to pick them when they're yellow. As far as wall thickness, my banana peppers never get thick walls like bell peppers, or jalepeños. They're thicker than Cayenne but never as think as bells.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Color has always been the key for me. Hard to explain but when they get to a certain 'yellowness' they are ready for picking.


----------



## Dantana (Dec 3, 2009)

The longer you leave them on, the sweeter they will get. But you can pick them at any time, just a matter of preference.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Dantana said:


> The longer you leave them on, the sweeter they will get. But you can pick them at any time, just a matter of preference.


Correct.


----------



## tpl_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Is the same true for when to pick jalepenos? Do they lose their heat the longer they grow?


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

tpl_2 said:


> Is the same true for when to pick jalepenos? Do they lose their heat the longer they grow?


If jalapeno's are left on the plant, eventually they will turn red but the vast majority of people pick them while they are still green. Personally I like to pick them while they are still green and haven't developed those wood looking "stretch marks." As for the heat aspect, I'm not sure, but, like with other peppers, they should get sweeter.


----------

